# need a ride tues. or sunday



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

have my own gear will split cost and help clean boat. let me know when you want to go.


----------



## rippalipp (Nov 15, 2005)

give me a call,we might be able to work something out.281-217-2500


----------

